# Shared treatment with clinics abroad



## grantham73 (May 27, 2006)

Hi 

I  have posted many questions.  Everytime we get closer to having tx abroad we seem to come to a brick wall.

I have had IVF at St James Leeds and asked if they do shared tx.  They charge £1000 flat rate for the service regardless of how much they do.

My questions are...is this cost normal?  Seems like daylight robbery and secondly does anyone have any other clinics close by Yorkshire/Lincolnshire/Humberside that will do shared tx?

Thanks 

Trudie


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Dear Trudie it is daylight robbery you are right!
My clinic in London wanted to charge 800 for one scan and an hcg and the rest was admin ha!!!
Have you tried ringing other clinics or doing a google for scan places. I found a scan clinic this way and see a consultant who charges 180 per scan and gives me the report to fax there and then.
It is definitely worth shopping around tell them to bog off!
andrea


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi trudie,

I am having my tests and monitoring at Care in Manchester. I have found them very helpful and reasonable so far..for instance a blood test is £10.00.

Not sure if ther is a Care near you?

Good Luck,

Lesley


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

just a quick thought - ST Georges in Raynes Park / Create in Harley Street charge £150 for scans (doppler scans, so very advanced technology) and most blood tests are £90 through them - if you are able to get to London, maybe they are a viable option. I don't understand about the shared tx bit but we went to them privately from a recommendation from someone else, I am pretty sure they would do this. 
Good luck with your tx's
xx


----------

